# God Knows...



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

what happened, but the Forum was not able to connect to this morning.

Restarted the server, sorted now. Wierd. Nothing untoward in the logs

Jae


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I started having problems last night about 8.30ish onwards have only just been able to get in.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nice one Jae  - was getting TTF deprevation.....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Seems like a disk space issue. Moved the database to a larger drive. Should sort it.

Jae


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi jae

I only appear to get a page full of SQL database errors on the forum pages.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hmmmn. Had to do work today instead...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, sucks doesn't it! ! ! !


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Kell said:


> Hmmmn. Had to do work today instead...


Yeah me to. didn't even bother to clear my history list.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Phew!!! This is the first time I've been able to get onto the Forum since yesterday evening. Hopefully it's now sorted as I was beginning to get 'withdrawal symptoms'.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I was very near breaking point no Forum for 2 hrs last night just went and cryed myself to sleep  Happy bunny now


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The same issue happend again today at around 17.00


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jonah said:


> The same issue happend again today at around 17.00


Same here ,looks like it was down for @ 2 hrs for me , could not get in


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10055) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database 

Funny thing was, I had loads of emails to my work address from forum users asking me what was wrong !!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I had the same 'mysql' errors for most of yesterday.

Was fine by last night (and since)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right, improvements made...

1. MySql reinstalled completely, to latest 4.0.xx version (4.1 is incompatible with PHP 4, and PHP 5 is incompatible with PHPBB 2.0)
2. PHP 4 reinstalled completely, to latest 4.3.11 version

This should sort this out, for good.

Also, server is set to recover itself automatically when it suffers a failure of MySql.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Jae, it must be a right pain in the arse keeping up the forum maintenance.

Seems like most of us end up like lost sheep when it's down :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I was beginning to think they'd blocked my access to our beloved forum at work as it only ever gave me the SQL error thing during the day. Paranoid or wot! :lol:

Andy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

L7 said:


> Thanks Jae, it must be a right pain in the arse keeping up the forum maintenance.
> 
> Seems like most of us end up like lost sheep when it's down :lol:


Echo that - Thanks for all your efforts Jae - Nice to see the forum up and running again - great job.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Seems like there is another attack on PHP driven websites.....

In addition to all the latest PHP and MySql installs, Ive just updated the PHPBB software too, to version 2.0.14, which was only released on Friday.

Ive tested this on the developement env, and it looks ok. For the meantime, the calendar is switched off, but you should be able to access it by using www.********.co.uk/events still.

Cheers

Jae


----------

